
Covid-19 Isn’t as Deadly as We Think - tomduncalf
https://slate.com/technology/2020/03/coronavirus-mortality-rate-lower-than-we-think.html
======
planetzero
This article is basically saying: It only affects old people, so we shouldn't
care.

Many of us have elderly parents and small children and Covid-19 affects both
to a much larger degree than the general public.

It's also concerning that there are videos and reports from China that show
apartment doors being welded shut and people dropping dead in the street.

There is still a lot of unknowns about this virus and it could be far deadlier
than what's being told to us today. Lack of information is one of the
disadvantages of an authoritarian country like China.

~~~
rurban
It doesn't affect small children at all. Only elderly, with pre-conditions.
Meanwhile the normal sesonaal flu and measels are ravaging as always and kill
100x more people.

